

Ask and Show HN: Startups, do you have your integration tests? - softwareman

We (two of us) have been working on a solution to have some kind of integration tests coverage for everyone who is busy enough to be not able to focus on writing integration tests.<p>I know writing tests is good practice but many times due to time crunch we aren’t able to get to it. For those of us, we have built www.pingsure.com.<p>We are also validating the market so we would love to know how many startups&#x2F;established companies have their integration tests already in place? If not, then would you want them or you don&#x27;t care.<p>The idea is simple. We write integration tests for you. We run them every hour on your production server and report in case broken.<p>One query could be, is it really needed to run against production? We think unless you have integration tests testing production site, you can never be sure whether a customer interaction is really working. Correct us if we are wrong.<p>We would love feedback and suggestions. We are looking for beta customers.
======
jasonkester
No feedback on the product (I don't personally do any testing on the things
you list since, well, they've never broken and if they did, customers would
start emailing within a few minutes).

But I do feel obligated to ask that you kill that rapid scrolling carousel
right now. I'm sure it looks right to you, since you know what it says. But to
people reading, you can just barely find your context from the last time it
scrolled out from under you and get one word further into the first sentence
before it whips back out from under you.

Drop the timeout to 30 seconds so that people have a hope of reading it (I
only know what those panels say because of Chrome's Developer Tools). Or
better still, tear it out entirely.

Best of luck with the product!

~~~
softwareman
Thanks for the feedback. Will fix the scroller thing.

------
drothlis
The difference between "X Testcases" and "Y Free Writes" per month is a bit
confusing, but I think I understand what you mean.

My main concern would be that managing test failures (is it a real bug, or is
the test just fragile to minor app changes) would be just as much work as
having the tests in-house. Probably _more_ work, since I can't just look at
the code. Your reporting/logs would have to be excellent and very detailed.

~~~
softwareman
Mostly, there are screenshots for each test case steps. Test cases aren't
fragile. In some extreme cases we can tests only certain part which are more
stable.

------
auganov
I'm not sure I like how you explicitly market it as integration tests. I'd
just explain what it really does. It took me a bit to figure out that it
targets testing website/webapp user-level interactions.

~~~
softwareman
I agree. Still learning the marketing part. I will definitely make it more
direct.

------
softwareman
Clickable: [http://www.pingsure.com](http://www.pingsure.com)

